# I need a painter for my 1/24th scale Point of Rocks station



## PhoebeSnow (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi everyone! So, I’m in a little bit of a quandary and don’t know where to go from here. 

To start off with, I’m not going to name the manufacturer or any details about the business because I don’t want this post to be deleted since I would really love some help. In saying that, here’s my issue:

In late December 2014 I ordered a 1/24 scale version of a Point of Rocks train station. The station measures about 3 feet wide, 2+ feet deep and maybe 3 ½ feet tall. The station is so big that it couldn’t be shipped to me via a normal service and need to be shipping via freight. After going over all of the details for to make sure that it was what I wanted, I finally received it in May 2015. Although the station is structurally completed the issue is is that it was never painted.

The manufacturer refused to take the model back to finish painting it and gave me three companies that he said should be able to help me out. The companies that that he gave me were all house painters and not model train painters. After doing some digging on my own, I found a few people who did model train painting in New Jersey, but weren’t able to take my model because it was either out of the scope of the their expertise or the model was simply too big to tackle.

I did contact a few model painters near me and all of them said that the model was simply too big to take on.

I am not a painter my any stretch of the imagination and I’m looking for someone in New Jersey who may be able to handle painting this model for me. 

Funnily enough, there is one string attached – I would need to rent a U-Haul van to drive the model to the location to be painted as my SUV is too small for the model to fit. This model cannot be shipped as it would probably be too expensive to do so and packing it up for shipping may be an issue. So I would be more than willing to drive it to anywhere in New Jersey to have it painted.

If there is anyone out there than can help or knows of anyone that can help, I would truly appreciate it. Attached is a photo of what the station is supposed to look like.

Thank you one and all.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

if I were you I would go to a few local hobby shops and ask if they might know some good painters/modelers.

its a beautiful station. I hope it came with mullioned windows as well as doors.

the other alternative would be to hit some dollhouse stores and ask the same. possibly the better option.

the last alternative, would be for you to paint it. if that were the option, heres exactly what I suggest:
go to wal mart, hardware store, and buy a can of primer-
take a piece of wood, metal or plastic, preferably flat, 
wait for the temp to be around 70 and below 85, and as dry a day as you can 

practice spraying the paint, 

the key is to stay about 8-9 inches away from the surface and to learn to keep an even distance, never stop your hand /can movement, and learn to get an even full coat without a run. 

when in doubt two or more light coats to avoid runs. 


shoot from different angles so protrusions don't create 'shadows'

I guarantee if you practice with a can or two, you can learn to do this well in probably thirty minutes. be mindful of drifting spray too. use a drop cloth or newspapers.

then all you need to do is
make certain the surface is clean, dust free and dry

prime the entire building
priming does to things-it makes adhesion better, it makes the overlying coats have consistent colors. I prefer light grey primer to the zinc chromate red, for most things. 


then when the primer is fully dry, 

mask with blue masking tape, and shoot your other colors.
you can use cardboard or heavy paper secured with tape for larger areas.

when final color coat (of each is dry) remove tape and repeat for other colors.

it is likely that you may have to touch up a few little goofs -this is normal-I use the spray can into a small cup, and a cheap brush for those little spots.

in this scale, I believe you can use regular home spray paint , although I have found model paint to be a finer paint pigment granule, and nicer perfect colors. otoh, they are not designed for weather resistance. and they are pricey for really big jobs.

use the same brand and type of paint, ie oils, acrylics etc. 
read instructions as to parameters for recoating-ie two days, one hour, etc.-this is important so you don't paint formulas reacting badly, such as bubbling or other things.


good luck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I concur with Steve - using ordinary household spray cans you should be able to paint it yourself. (I use them for all my trains, except where I need a specific RR color.)

If you really want to pay someone else, then I suggest your local car body shop. They are used to fine work and to masking areas for different colors. And they have really good spray equipment!
Could you do the masking and just take it to them to have one color sprayed? Then let it dry, take it home, mask the next color and then take it back to the spray booth?


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Brian 
what is the model made of ?

Alan
www.thegalline.com


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Something wrong with using exterior house paint... brush n rollers...!!? Exterior prime entire structure.. paint color on primer...

.. use a mini roller. Proper sized brushes...

@@


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Made of steel. Was it powdercoated? or painted in primer?


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Obviously this is so big it will be outside all the time, which means the only solution is... ordinary housepaint. For one thing, unlike spray cans or model paint or artist's paint, it has UV inhibitors built-in, so it will resist fading much better than anything else. It is also a tiny fraction of the price of any of those others. You might want to have a real artist paint the fine details, but for the main structure, just go for it.

I have some cement mountains painted with artist's paint, and some painted with house paint. The first have faded so badly they need a complete re-painting; the house painted ones are still great.


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Brian
If it is steel, I would take it to the closest auto body shop. They would do the best job prepping the model for paint. They have the most experience painting metal. Instead of renting a trailer have them send over their flatbed to pick it up. 
Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

If it's steel, and has any rust at all, I'd think sandblasting is the best prep option, and I was also thinking an automotive body shop would be best.

If it's wood, I'd use exterior house paint from Lowe's or Home Depot.

In either case I'd try doing it myself. I have an air compressor, and paint guns aren't too costly. I'd avoid spray cans, they're ridiculously expensive for the amount of paint in them, much gets wasted, and unless you have a respirator, they're putting chemicals in your lungs.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

good points. my buildings dont live outside, and are mostly shaded. didnt think of fading.
im always mindful of warpage, as i do plastics.....




was trying to encourage and keep it simple and achievable.

i hate latex, and house oil based even more......
but indeed the latter may be best for metal.


----------

